# Your most EXPENSIVE tarantula



## 8leggedloverlassie (Dec 27, 2011)

Dont know if this is already a thread but anyway,I would love to hear about you MOST EXPENSIVE tarantula and why it was so expensive,it doesn't matter if it was because it was rare or because you got ripped off or you even took it to the vets!oh: this thread can show me how dedicated people are with their hobby and what they are willing to pay for their hobby. My most expensive t was cheap itself ($10) but I had bought it on th spare of the moment not really knowing much about it's requirements,so 5min after I bought it I also bought a 10 gallon square fish tank for it,a large $50 heat mat (cos it was winter and approx 9degrees inside) and a smaller $13 one then 9bricks of coco peat! I set it all up and made the tank temp 20degrees then put my tiny 1-2 instar sling in! (poor baby) I spent the whole night reading up on them,now him-her and my 2 other ones are in tall skinny olive jars and they hardly ever come out of there deep burrows except at night to web etc,iv put the jars in a jumbo critter keeper and in winter I put the $20 heat mat inside the critter keeper which warms the air to the temp of around 18-20 deg celciuss but it's summer now so it's not needed,and the fish tank is in the garage building up with spider web and rat poo:biggrin:  OH and the 3jars for the t's only took half a brick of coco peat for the three:sarcasm:


----------



## donniedark0 (Dec 27, 2011)

hehe, my 3.5 inch g pulchra that cost 107 with shipping. and some fake chaco gold knee I bought that was 110$ with some crappy plastic tank and heat pad ( first T )



iluvdortenia said:


> Dont know if this is already a thread but anyway,I would love to hear about you MOST EXPENSIVE tarantula and why it was so expensive,it doesn't matter if it was because it was rare or because you got ripped off or you even took it to the vets!oh: this thread can show me how dedicated people are with their hobby and what they are willing to pay for their hobby. My most expensive t was cheap itself ($10) but I had bought it on th spare of the moment not really knowing much about it's requirements,so 5min after I bought it I also bought a 10 gallon square fish tank for it,a large $50 heat mat (cos it was winter and approx 9degrees inside) and a smaller $13 one then 9bricks of coco peat! I set it all up and made the tank temp 20degrees then put my tiny 1-2 instar sling in! (poor baby) I spent the whole night reading up on them,now him-her and my 2 other ones are in tall skinny olive jars and they hardly ever come out of there deep burrows except at night to web etc,iv put the jars in a jumbo critter keeper and in winter I put the $20 heat mat inside the critter keeper which warms the air to the temp of around 18-20 deg celciuss but it's summer now so it's not needed,and the fish tank is in the garage building up with spider web and rat poo:biggrin:  OH and the 3jars for the t's only took half a brick of coco peat for the three:sarcasm:


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 27, 2011)

M.balfouri 1.5" $150 for the spider alone, another $30 for the enclosure from Tarantulahomes


----------



## Vespula (Dec 27, 2011)

My most expensive T was my 6" Grammostola pulchripes. I payed around $70 for her with her tank included. Best 70 bucks I ever spent, she's been a great spider.


----------



## King Leonidas (Dec 27, 2011)

I paid $150 for my 3/4 inch M.balfouri:biggrin:


----------



## Hobo (Dec 27, 2011)

My first tarantula.
If it wasn't for her, I wouldn't have spent the thousands that I have on my collection so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## argolupin (Dec 27, 2011)

i don't have really 1 most expensive T as the only ones i paid for wee sort of a package deal...  
they were my G. pulchripes, P. regalis, and B. albipilosum (spelling is not great today).  they were $65
i also paid 40 for an A. Avic (which was supposed to be a versicolor) but it came with cage (wrong type), gravel (AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH) and a hut.  I was able to switch cages around so that the avic is now in my 10 gallon though
The most expensive one to set up would have to be my adult G. rosea though i rescued her from someone claiming she was a B. smithi.  she had maybe a 1/16 inch of bedding of garden mulch a high tree, a waterbowl she could drown in and she was given 12 crickets once a month just dumped in.  oh and she was in a 10 gallon aquarium and they tried to ship her with her house and everything in the cage with her.


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 27, 2011)

I must agree with you Hobo, if it wasnt for my $10 dollar P.regalis I would have never spent so much on expanding my collection to what it is now.



Hobo said:


> My first tarantula.
> If it wasn't for her, I wouldn't have spent the thousands that I have on my collection so far.




---------- Post added 12-27-2011 at 07:28 AM ----------

I personally think thats too much for a balfouri at that size. lol



King Leonidas said:


> I paid $150 for my 3/4 inch M.balfouri:biggrin:


----------



## le-thomas (Dec 27, 2011)

My big G. pulchripes which was $60. I prefer my tarantulas cheap most of the time


----------



## GregorSamsa (Dec 27, 2011)

200$ for my apx 6" female P. muticus (King Baboon)

(I don't really know if I was ripped off, because I've never seen them for sale @ that size. I suspect that was a bit high though.)

She ate once in the 7mon I had her & died during her first molt.


----------



## 022 (Dec 27, 2011)

135$ on a juvenile Oligoxystre diamantinensis.

But Ts are really expensive here in Brazil, a juvenile P murinus costs between 80 to 100 us dollars


----------



## Guy Wood (Dec 27, 2011)

I've just bought a 2 inch OBT for £35 which I thought was very reasonable. Can't honestly remember what I paid for my rosea or smithi though.


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 27, 2011)

Most likely a wildcaught female, and 200 is a bit high for a P.muticus



GregorSamsa said:


> 200$ for my apx 6" female P. muticus (King Baboon)
> 
> (I don't really know if I was ripped off, because I've never seen them for sale @ that size. I suspect that was a bit high though.)
> 
> She ate once in the 7mon I had her & died during her first molt.




---------- Post added 12-27-2011 at 08:22 AM ----------

Probably due to it being illegal keeping tarantulas in Brazil.



022 said:


> 135$ on a juvenile Oligoxystre diamantinensis.
> 
> But Ts are really expensive here in Brazil, a juvenile P murinus costs between 80 to 100 us dollars


----------



## 022 (Dec 27, 2011)

Unfortunately, yes...





curtisgiganteus said:


> Probably due to it being illegal keeping tarantulas in Brazil.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Dec 27, 2011)

My M. balfouri juvie and P. metallica sling were $150 apiece. My adult female GBB was $125 when I got her. And I have two B. schroederi slings and one B. auratum juvie that weren't cheap when I got them and will likely be worth a good amount once they mature, especially if they end up being female. My I. mira slings will be next and we all know those aren't cheap either.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I have 850$ worth of Poecilotheria metallicas that ended up getting me 2 females and an immature male in the long run. I also have an E. olivacea sling that originally would have cost about 200$ but I got a small discount. I do what to emphasize (and I'm sure you aren't implying this either) that the amount of money a person spends in this hobby has absolutely nothing to do with how good of a keeper he/she is. Some of us, like myself have been very lucky to be in certain financial situations that we have a lot less to worry about and can afford to buy more rare and expensive species. For me, I was overseas in Israel for a year volunteering and changed my mind about the subject I was going back to study last minute. Now I'm back home and working hard to save money for my first year of uni next fall. The fact that I still live with my family (and still will a little while) and that I hardly have any other financial obligations allows me to put a little money aside here and there for some t's I really want. Once I have them, as we all know they are very easy to keep/maintain...


----------



## The Spider Faery (Dec 27, 2011)

$100 for a Xenesthis immanis at a pet shop.  And that was with 50% off the regular price of $200.

Otherwise, I tend to buy slings from tarantula canada, which cost less.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Dec 27, 2011)

21 bucks on a G. rosea at a pet shop. I'd say she's about 4 inches when I got her and hasn't molted yet. I only have two T's and luckily for me, the really expensive T's *usually* need a higher humidity and I don't expect nor want to ever own any that NEED more than 70%.

---------- Post added 12-27-2011 at 01:13 PM ----------




cyanocean said:


> $100 for a Xenesthis immanis at a pet shop.  And that was with 50% off the regular price of $200.
> 
> Otherwise, I tend to buy slings from tarantula canada, which cost less.


I'm with you on the slings!


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Dec 27, 2011)

njnolan1 said:


> the really expensive T's *usually* need a higher humidity and I don't expect nor want to ever own any that NEED more than 70%.



Such a sad sight. You don't know what you're missing my friend.


----------



## 19tarantula91 (Dec 27, 2011)

I just bought a female P. subfusca for 100 dollars and the enclosure not including the hours put into it was about 40 dollars


----------



## DannyH (Dec 27, 2011)

90$ B. albiceps sling. 

And it is growing VERY slowly.


----------



## creepa (Dec 27, 2011)

70 Euro on a adult female Lyrognathus crotalus:biggrin:


----------



## LucasNorth (Dec 27, 2011)

120, 4.5" B. albiceps


----------



## Echolalia (Dec 27, 2011)

My $80 4" G. pulchra.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Dec 27, 2011)

1hughjazzspider said:


> Such a sad sight. You don't know what you're missing my friend.


 haha, I had an Emperor scorpion and I obsessed sooooo much about keeping the humidity levels up and then it died during it's first molt under my care anyway. Maybe some years from now when I am deep into the hobby and have a room just for my T's I'll look into it. Pokies are beautiful spiders.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Dec 27, 2011)

njnolan1 said:


> haha, I had an Emperor scorpion and I obsessed sooooo much about keeping the humidity levels up and then it died during it's first molt under my care anyway. Maybe some years from now when I am deep into the hobby and have a room just for my T's I'll look into it. Pokies are beautiful spiders.



I hope so. I can think of a few different genera off the top of my head that require the higher humidity and they're all some of my favorites.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 27, 2011)

Let's say that you want to end up with a mature female.  Is it more cost effective to buy one outright for $150, or does it make more sense to buy three unsexed slings for $20 a piece, and _*hope*_ that one of them is a female?


----------



## 8leggedloverlassie (Dec 27, 2011)

Hobo said:


> My first tarantula.
> If it wasn't for her, I wouldn't have spent the thousands that I have on my collection so far.


Lol I know the feeling:laugh:though I'm yet to expand my collection:biggrin:


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 27, 2011)

P metallica 1.5" sling  
T stirmi second $115


----------



## 8leggedloverlassie (Dec 27, 2011)

Introvertebrate said:


> Let's say that you want to end up with a mature female.  Is it more cost effective to buy one outright for $150, or does it make more sense to buy three unsexed slings for $20 a piece, and _*hope*_ that one of them is a female?


Not for me! I don't mind if my slings turn out to be all male! All I want is the challenge and pleasure of watching them grow from tiny little things to large healthy adults! And If one or 2nd them is female,I don't think I will breed them cos the male is my baby too and I don't Wana risk all those years of raising it for it to die a scary death,but I don't know,I might change my mind.


----------



## Crysta (Dec 27, 2011)

out of all my collection the most i've paid for a spider was my P. subfusca, 1.5" for 95$
everything else is from 0-80

my s. s. dehanee centipede...because I coudn't resist not having one anymore...and it was 85$ and 90$ including tank/corkbark...came to 103$..lol...i kinda did spend too much on it...


----------



## justingordon (Dec 27, 2011)

X.intermedia 2.5 inch female from anastasia last April now it's six Inches


----------



## Amy Beth (Dec 27, 2011)

My A.versicolor..I paid 60 for her.


----------



## BCscorp (Dec 27, 2011)

I paid a ridiculous, crazy amount for 2 E. olivacea a couple years ago. One mystery died and the other matured male. Probably won't ever do that again, but it was justified in the sense that I have bought a few full collections at low prices, thus allowing the splurge on those 2.
$400 each.


----------



## 8leggedloverlassie (Dec 27, 2011)

1hughjazzspider said:


> My M. balfouri juvie and P. metallica sling were $150 apiece. My adult female GBB was $125 when I got her. And I have two B. schroederi slings and one B. auratum juvie that weren't cheap when I got them and will likely be worth a good amount once they mature, especially if they end up being female. My I. mira slings will be next and we all know those aren't cheap either.


WHOA!! $150 for a SLING!! now THAT'S cool!:biggrin:


----------



## Formerphobe (Dec 27, 2011)

> I don't mind if my slings turn out to be all male! All I want is the challenge and pleasure of watching them grow from tiny little things to large healthy adults!


+1

The most I ever paid for an individual tarantula was $55 USD for my then ~3.0 inch G. pulchra.  My most valuable (as far as Current Retail Price) are the M. balfouri juvies, but I didn't pay CRP for them...


----------



## CleanSweep (Dec 27, 2011)

6" T.  Stirmi female for $120


----------



## Anonymity82 (Dec 27, 2011)

1hughjazzspider said:


> I hope so. I can think of a few different genera off the top of my head that require the higher humidity and they're all some of my favorites.


Avics are awesome looking too!


----------



## Jenthevet (Dec 27, 2011)

Hobo said:


> My first tarantula.
> If it wasn't for her, I wouldn't have spent the thousands that I have on my collection so far.


Well said and indicative of many here, I bet.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Dec 27, 2011)

iluvdortenia said:


> WHOA!! $150 for a SLING!! now THAT'S cool!:biggrin:



Yea I tend to go all out for something that I want and just completely forget about price.

---------- Post added 12-27-2011 at 09:09 PM ----------




njnolan1 said:


> Avics are awesome looking too!



Yep. That was one of the genera that initially came to mind.


----------



## bobusboy (Dec 27, 2011)

125$ for a B. bohemie  6"+ female.


----------



## PitViper (Dec 27, 2011)

Some of my most expensive pick-ups include:
B smithi 6" Female - $110
X intermedia sling - $150
M balfouri 4.5" Female - $150, MM - $125
T blondi(true) - 4.5" Female - $175


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Dec 27, 2011)

PitViper said:


> M balfouri 4.5" Female - $150



I'm jealous that you got a female of that size for that price :/.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Dec 27, 2011)

paid 175 for my 2.5 inch p. metallica.


----------



## SBeekman (Dec 27, 2011)

My first Tarantula, a Goliath Bird-Eater... supposed to be a T. Blondi, but turned out to be a T. Stirmi. Would've cost me 200 euro's but the seller gave me a discount as I also bought an enclosure and everything else that was needed, so I ended up paying 125 euro's for just the spider (or something like that, my memory is <edit>).


----------



## PitViper (Dec 27, 2011)

1hughjazzspider said:


> I'm jealous that you got a female of that size for that price :/.


Yeah and got lucky and a mature male was posted the next day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Earth Tiger (Dec 28, 2011)

My most expensive Ts were my two subadult confirmed female T. apophysis I got 10 years ago, and they were worth over $1500 at that time, pretty similar to the P. metallica as they were both new and rare. But they were also the most inexpensive Ts I got, because they were given to me as gifts by a breeder here


----------



## 8leggedloverlassie (Dec 28, 2011)

Earth Tiger said:


> My most expensive Ts were my two subadult confirmed female T. apophysis I got 10 years ago, and they were worth over $1500 at that time, pretty similar to the P. metallica as they were both new and rare. But they were also the most inexpensive Ts I got, because they were given to me as gifts by a breeder here


That's really all I can say!!!


----------



## King Leonidas (Dec 28, 2011)

curtisgiganteus said:


> I must agree with you Hobo, if it wasnt for my $10 dollar P.regalis I would have never spent so much on expanding my collection to what it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur.
I searched high and low for an M.balfouri sling at that particular time but couldn't find any other slings available.


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 28, 2011)

How big is it now??


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 28, 2011)

My most expensive t was a 120mm Phlogius sp stents with tank included, $80. I doubt ive spent any more than $200 on t's over the past 10 years, 99% have been free or trades.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Dec 28, 2011)

Megaphobema mesomelas got a breeding pair for $300.. when I got them they were about 2.5 - 3".  Now they are fully matured 5.5-6" male matured In nov and the female molted In nov.


----------



## King Leonidas (Dec 28, 2011)

curtisgiganteus said:


> How big is it now??


A little over 2 inches. Her growth has been on the slow side so far. She refused food for about a month and half and then all of sudden commenced 
eating again, lol

What size is your M.balfouri?


----------



## Huzi (Dec 28, 2011)

My most expensive T's were 2 of my  panay blue slings (orphnaecus sp blue) which I paid R600 ($73.37) a piece.


----------



## happysmile88 (Dec 28, 2011)

$130 for a 5.5" female King Baboon. In retrospect, I had the choice between a PS3 or a KB... :bomb:


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 28, 2011)

How would you find  a ps3 that cheap lol??


----------



## SpyderRookie (Dec 28, 2011)

Adult T. Stirmi 75 British Pounds thats $115 dollars.


----------



## taraction (Jan 1, 2012)

$200 for a 4" female m. mesomelas plus her fully set up tank. also bought a 3" m. balfouri juvie and 3" g. pulchra (that turned out to be female) for $195 shipped.


----------



## Simon83 (Jan 1, 2012)

$50 for an a.versicolour sling that sadly lasted 3 weeks in my care.


----------



## argolupin (Jan 1, 2012)

Introvertebrate said:


> Let's say that you want to end up with a mature female.  Is it more cost effective to buy one outright for $150, or does it make more sense to buy three unsexed slings for $20 a piece, and _*hope*_ that one of them is a female?


ok ,so cost effective wise it depends on how you look at it.  ok here is what i see:

Adult female - purchase price of $150, probably ready to breed so that is your main cost right there...

3 unsexed slings (I am going to go with say 1" slings) - purchase of all three - $60 - then feeding them even at one cricket a week (i know some slings eat more often and some less depending on personality and i will go w/cricket prices at petsmart since i used to work there) = 30-33 cents a week until they are full grown, or 1.20 - 1.32 per month on crickets min. until full grown, both have ups and downs.  me personally i would not mind having 3 slings and they are all males, i have been thinking about investing my money in males then doing breeding loans w/them...


----------



## InvisibleFishie (Jan 9, 2012)

Right now, my most expensive T is a 3" A. avicularia. I'm about 80% sure it's female and she was $40. It was a pet store, so it doesn't particularly surprise me.

BUT, as soon as I get my money, I'll be spending $80 on a Hapalopus sp. Columbia. (That includes shipping.) But that isn't too bad, considering we're getting a freebie A. hentzi along with it.


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 14, 2012)

o far my most expensive would be a Bvagans at $65 because i bought him at petland! which i am never gonna do again.
too much for whats its worth and there is a reason why i call my Bvagans Waldo!!
my most expensive T online is be a GBB at $55 but


----------



## HoboAustin (Jan 14, 2012)

The most I've spent is $30 for a .75 in P. irminia. Yea, I'm pretty cheap haha


----------



## web eviction (Jan 15, 2012)

Through change in a jar for a month and went with a P. metallica for $130.00 it was hard spending that much on a tiny sling haha that's more then I spent on my adult female T. Stirmi......ughhh.


----------



## boosh96 (Jan 15, 2012)

As of this Sunday, my only-and therefore most expensive-T is gonna be a $15 L. parahybana sling. BOOSH!


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll limit the results and just base it off my current collection. I paid $180 for a mature female, captive born Lampropelma violaceops (Singapore blue). She was worth every penny.

All time, it might be the $600 P. metallica I purchased when they were new to the US, but I feel like I'm forgetting something else I splurged on. My forgetting says a lot about my addiction to this hobby


----------



## kongekilde (Mar 16, 2013)

mine is iridopelma zorodes.in first molte 89 euro for 1,and got 5 ;-)
but now the prices is some thing els here in EU


----------



## Marijan2 (Mar 16, 2013)

60$ for juvenile female Pamphobeteus sp. Machalla. Worth every single cent


----------



## poisoned (Mar 16, 2013)

The most i've given for a T is 35 euros for my MF P. irminia. I'm a bargain shopper and I like buying slings 

My most worth would probably be my MF B. epicureanum, but I got it from a friend who got a girlfriend that doesn't like Ts.


----------



## Jones0911 (Mar 16, 2013)

my Poecilotheria metallica -Sapphire ornamental sling at 1.25 - 1.5 inch cost me -$175.00 .....I love it but I'm dying waiting for it's bright royal blue colors with a splash of yellow.


----------



## Bugmom (Mar 16, 2013)

$85 for a ~1" M. balfouri.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Mar 16, 2013)

450元 for a 5" female genic, I think that's 50-60 American dollars?


----------



## grayzone (Mar 16, 2013)

web eviction said:


> Through change in a jar for a month and went with a P. metallica for $130.00 it was hard spending that much on a tiny sling haha that's more then I spent on my adult female T. Stirmi......ughhh.


thats how i saved for MY metallica too haha.
Got her (pretty certain) this last September for 80+ shipping. It was about 3/4 maybe an inch, and worth every cent i saved

On topic the most expensive ts ive paid for are
150 for a 4+" female A purpurea
100 for a MM A purpurea (included shipping)
130 for a 5" female GBB (havent technically paid YET. Getting her locally tomorrow)

There are packages that i have that cost  double any of those prices, but these listed are the most paid for individual ts


----------



## nikki9093 (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol. Having a hard time remembering which was more costly.. Maybe the B. boehmei female @ $110... I know I paid over $100 for her. Then the T. ockerti was $100... So was the female P. rufilata I just paid for...none were slings when bought. Juvies mostly.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 16, 2013)

I have paid $275 twice - once for a juvie female P met and once for an AF B klaasi.


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 16, 2013)

The most I've spent on T's are pokies or general OW Sp, with my new collection, just P,regalis and P,ornata thay are £45-55 for them, mostly I buy between slings/juvies at £6-£25 so most aren't that experience.


----------



## JackieFarber (Mar 16, 2013)

I paid $90 for a 4 inch Female Nhandu Chromatus, she is beautiful, totally worth it!!!


----------



## PEIMike (Mar 16, 2013)

$90 for a 1 1/2 inch G. iheringi


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 16, 2013)

GBB sling.


----------



## Mello (Mar 16, 2013)

My $130 P. Metallica sling for sure. My crazy boyfriend bought $320 Scolopendra galapagoensis though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kongekilde (Mar 16, 2013)

when I see the prices on the spiders we buy,im just glad that I live in denmark ;-) and the price is not as hige here as ind the us or canada ;-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 16, 2013)

did you get pictures of the scolopendra mello?


----------



## LuiziBee (Mar 17, 2013)

$140 for a 2 inch M. balfouri. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Taranto1989 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a two both worth every penny
$100-P.metallica 1.5"
$135-Haploplema sp. Bach ma 1.5"


----------



## Iamconstantlyhappy (Oct 15, 2020)

M. balfouri 15£ per 2cm sling.


----------



## Matt Man (Oct 15, 2020)

probably my P Rufilata. My daughter paid $100 for a near adult female GBB and enclosure many years ago. She was about 11 or 12, and in all honesty it was a smoking deal


----------



## ErikElvis (Oct 15, 2020)

$185 for a 2” X. Intermedia.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 16, 2020)

Bonnetina hijmenseni sling - £50 (about $65).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ic4ru577 (Oct 16, 2020)

USD 80 for p victori sling and USD 100 for juve female h pulchripes


----------



## kingshockey (Oct 16, 2020)

i would say its probably my b smithii since thats the one i  will invest the most time and food costs over its possible 20 plus years of life it will have with me. upfront costs isnt really an issue not one for bargain shopping


----------



## 0311usmc (Oct 16, 2020)

I paid 120$ us for a theraphosa apophysis a couple years back. Without doubt my most expensive tarantula.


----------



## Tarantula155 (Oct 16, 2020)

Notice how much cheaper the prices once were back then... And then you take a close look at Europe's tarantula prices and it is SO MUCH CHEAPER. Can't blame the EU members tellin us our prices are outrageous.... thanks to a good chunk of cheap greedy vendors we have over here that can list specimens 200% more than what they paid for 
Drives me insane!!!! We are paying hundreds more by vendors who are grossly overpricing everything.

I bought my 6 Haitian Browns (Phormictopus cancerides) for $55 each... AND that was the absolute cheapest at the time (just months ago) I could find. Big name sellers are listing them $65-$80 each,and it wasn't even a year ago they were $15-$20 a pop. Makes me mad..


----------



## Minty (Oct 16, 2020)

£50 for an AF Omothymus violaceopes.


----------



## scooter1685 (Oct 16, 2020)

I only have a couple of the pricey ones. I found a great deal on a Theraphosa apophysis, a one day sale dropped the price from $210 down to 88. Also bought a confirmed female Aphonopelma moderatum for $135, I think. Pretty sure all of my other Ts were under $100 each.


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Oct 16, 2020)

Man you Europeans are killing me, lol. My CHEAPEST spider was $50 not counting shipping. I don't even want to tell you what my most expensive was!


----------



## basin79 (Oct 16, 2020)

I think it's my Cyriopagopus sp Bach Ma. She was £180 I think. Might have been £165. My 2nd was my Monocentropus lambertoni. She was £150. 

Both, in my opinion absolute bargains. Say I have them for 10 years. 30 odd quid a year for the 2. 

What else can you have do for 30 odd quid a year that gives you that much pleasure?

And aye of course a tarantula costing less but I mean outside tarantulas/pets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Oct 16, 2020)

It's my Neoholothele fasciaaurinigra. I had been looking for one for ages and I managed to get my hands on a sexed female for an obscene amount I’d rather not disclose. They have all but vanished from the hobby, from what I can tell.

Other than that, I paid $150 for my Hapalotremus albipes. I had been drooling over it since I saw one, and when I saw that they were coming in, I threw down the cash to get one from the first import. Well worth it!

Judging from the prices I’m seeing in this thread, I fee like I’m singlehandedly keeping some of my vendors in business.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 17, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> It's my Neoholothele fasciaaurinigra. I had been looking for one for ages and I managed to get my hands on a sexed female for an obscene amount I’d rather not disclose.


There was one sling for sale in the UK recently and the seller was asking for £150 (which is double what T. seladonia/B. simoroxigorum slings go for)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LucN (Oct 17, 2020)

Most expensive so far has been my B. hamorii purchased back in 2011. 150$ seemed reasonable for a 1.5" sexed female. That was only the spider, shipping not included. Thus far it was worth it. 9 years later and she's still not fully grown. I suspect this one will still be with me well into my retirement years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Oct 17, 2020)

The Grym Reaper said:


> There was one sling for sale in the UK recently and the seller was asking for £150 (which is double what T. seladonia/B. simoroxigorum slings go for)


For one sling? Wow.

Honestly, if there was a chance it was male I might go for it, though.


----------



## rookiesanewb (Oct 17, 2020)

My most expensive T is my T. albopilosus at a whopping... £20 (shes a juvi 3 inches). My recently bought N Chromatus and C Marshalli slings cost me £4 each.


----------



## ConstantSorrow (Oct 18, 2020)

$100 for a 1-inch Lasiodorides polycuspulatus. Couldn't resist all that beautiful grey.


----------



## Lazaru (Oct 18, 2020)

The most expensive I've bought was a sub adult female P.metallica for £100
Second a H.pulchipripes female juvie i paid £75


----------



## basin79 (Oct 18, 2020)

basin79 said:


> I think it's my Cyriopagopus sp Bach Ma. She was £180 I think. Might have been £165. My 2nd was my Monocentropus lambertoni. She was £150.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Sterls (Oct 18, 2020)

Most expensive would be a Phormictopus sp Dominican Violet at $130. I usually try not to spend over $80 or so on a specimen but had to jump on this one, obviously hoping for a girl ()


----------



## Marika (Oct 18, 2020)

70€ for a juvenile female Grammostola actaeon.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Oct 19, 2020)

$260 AUD for an AF Phlogius rubiseta on a breeding loan, AND I had to send back 25 slings on top

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## jezzy607 (Oct 20, 2020)

$90 x 3 for three juvenile Tliltocatl schroederi.


----------



## gabrielgartner (Oct 20, 2020)

Not a T but on a per gram level it's got to be the two Eresus slings i just purchased. These things were expensive and are smaller than the smallest T slings I've ever had. If they're 1/16th of an inch I'd be shocked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Oct 20, 2020)

gabrielgartner said:


> Not a T but on a per gram level it's got to be the two Eresus slings i just purchased. These things were expensive and are smaller than the smallest T slings I've ever had. If they're 1/16th of an inch I'd be shocked.


I bought a Liphistius sp Khao Luang sling for £45. This is a moult on my little finger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Wow 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Oct 20, 2020)

The most I’ve paid for a T was $130 for a .75” P. metallica sling. Unfortunately, I’m pretty sure it’s a Male, but he’s still beautiful (no homo). This is him after a molt:



And I don’t mean to brag, but the $130 that I paid for my P. metallica is NOTHING compared to what I spent on another, much rarer invertebrate....

I acquired a Male S. galapagoensis a couple months ago, and if you know anything about SA Giant Centipedes, you’ll know that they are NOT cheap. I’m not going to say exactly how much I paid, but even though the seller was kind enough to give me a $25 discount, it was still one PRETTY-ASS penny.... But he’s been worth every cent so far....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Oct 22, 2020)

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> The most I’ve paid for a T was $130 for a .75” P. metallica sling. Unfortunately, I’m pretty sure it’s a Male, but he’s still beautiful (no homo). This is him after a molt:
> View attachment 363494
> 
> 
> ...


It never occurred to me that centipedes could be expensive as even the largest or most colourful species here are like $45 tops for an adult

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KenNet (Oct 22, 2020)

Here in Europe, Sweden to be specific  spiders (including tarantulas) seems to be very...not cost so much. I payed only 50€ for a female P. miranda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BennyBTamachi (Oct 22, 2020)

1,000 RMB for an adult female Thrixopelma cyaneolum (that would be around 150 EUR at that time), mostly because of its rarity.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Cemykay (Oct 22, 2020)

I belive 65€ for a harpactira pulchripes girl.


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Oct 22, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> It never occurred to me that centipedes could be expensive as even the largest or most colourful species here are like $45 tops for an adult


The reason why they're so expensive is rather simple. Supply and Demand.

The SA Giants are MASSIVE, beautiful, and perhaps most importantly, difficult to breed. And to make matters worse, they're stockpiled during times where Peru isn't open for exporting, making them nearly impossible to find for casual hobbyists. When Peru is allowing exports, they're widely available, but since the majority of importers limit the supply by making them only available during those times, and that there's a HIGH demand for these BIG, beautiful pedes, their prices skyrocket. And people are willing to pay those prices, mainly because they're aware that if they don't purchase them then, it will be a while until they're available again....

The last time these were being imported into the U.S. was 2018. So even though my Male specimen wasn't cheap by any stretch of the imagination, I'm still amazed that I was able to get it for the price that I did. In fact, I actually paid LESS than what they were going for in 2018. I can't thank @Comatose enough for that.... If you see this, best of luck to breeding the one's you've got!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

